# San Rafael Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday October 5th



## fat tire trader (Sep 8, 2014)

The next San Rafael Vintage Bike Swap will be on Sunday October 5th from 10AM to Noon at Via Sessi in San Rafael.
Here are some pictures from September's Swap.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 3, 2014)

I hope to see many of you at the swap this Sunday!


----------

